# I don't understand some sellers?



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

I was very interested in two items that one seller had on EBay. He was local. I asked if he would allow local pickup and/or combining shipment. The answer was "no".:dunno: That is OK with me but I was willing to pay a higher price for both items if I could offset the shipping and to pick it up locally. I believe that he could have netted more for these items had he allowed for my request. Go figure. Anyway, there are always more EBay items out there.hwell:


----------



## Eilif (Nov 6, 2017)

I'm inclined to agree with you that sounds like a short-sighted seller. 

On the other hand alot of folks aren't comfortable with in-person sales or aren't willing to have to repack things they've already got packed and ready for shipping.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Yep sometimes to have to be careful when dealing with complete strangers. Whenever I sell something on craigslist or the like, I ALWAYS make sure I have someone else with me who is armed, and that would be my younger son. He carries his 1911 or his Glock in 9mm.. But if I see a local seller, I will also ask for pick-up possibilities. What are you looking for??


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

There ain't no deals local for me. These local guys think they are sitting on gold. I just let them sit. There are 4 or 5 guys local that somehow buy up all the collections around here. They must advertise for them. One of them is less than 2 miles from me and welcomes people to come by. His craigslist stuff is so high there is no need to waste my time going by. He has mainly HO stuff. He had an AF that was a piece of poop and he wanted big bucks. Not me.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

flyernut said:


> Yep sometimes to have to be careful when dealing with complete strangers. Whenever I sell something on craigslist or the like, I ALWAYS make sure I have someone else with me who is armed, and that would be my younger son. He carries his 1911 or his Glock in 9mm.. But if I see a local seller, I will also ask for pick-up possibilities. What are you looking for??


I don't need someone there that's armed, I have that all wrapped up.


----------



## AFnew2 (Aug 28, 2016)

*sellers*

I have a local guy too. His prices were really good at first but he checked e bay and now not so good. It amazes me how some sellers act like they are doing you a favor by taking your money.
Best deals I find are at shows like York and a few others.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Yes, they check the high side on prices. Or asking prices. Train shows are good if you have enough dealers to create some competition. And if dealers are motivated to move some stuff. Most train shows around here are 2 day affairs. I make sure I go late on 2nd day.They are much more motivated by then. The worst that can happen is they say no to your offer. They really do not want to carry that stuff home. There are deals on ebay
if you have patience and watch often. And jump when you do find a deal. I watch newly
listed and ending soonest. Usually "buy it now" are high prices, but every once in awhile
a "buy it now" is a deal. Of coarse those do not last long. That's why you have to watch often.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Shipping is really getting high on ebay. Very common for $10 to $15 shipping charge
on something that can be shipped for 4 to 5 bucks. $11 charge for 1 AF car is insane, you see it all the time.
They must think we are stupid.


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

flyernut said:


> Yep sometimes to have to be careful when dealing with complete strangers. Whenever I sell something on craigslist or the like, I ALWAYS make sure I have someone else with me who is armed, and that would be my younger son. He carries his 1911 or his Glock in 9mm.. But if I see a local seller, I will also ask for pick-up possibilities. What are you looking for??


The town where we used to live in NH had a spot in front of the Police Department set aside for exchanging online transactions. Always thought that was a good idea.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

That is a good idea. Not uncommon around here for robberies set up by online
purchase. Not a bunch but a few murders.


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

I just looked it up, there are two spots and they're under video surveillance. And they can be used for whatever exchange you wish (purchases, child custody, etc.):


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

That's great. I could be wrong but I do not know of anything like that here.

Many car thefts from craigslist here. Buddy of mine had knives pulled on him selling his vette. He wouldn't let them test drive alone. We were selling a nice pickup from the house many years ago. I was at work and I was proud of my wife. A guy came by, said he
liked the truck, would pay cash, money was in the bank. Wanted to test drive by himself.
Wife made him go get the money and let her hold it and he could take truck by himself. 
That deal was completed. If you let someone test drive and they don't come back, it is almost impossible to get them for car theft because you gave them permission to drive your car.


----------



## Eilif (Nov 6, 2017)

It does seem that there's alot of folks who sell on craigslist who are asking ebay prices. Doesn't bother me though. Craigslist is no guarantee of low prices. I they're satisfied with fewer sales and higher prices then that's their business. If they can get top dollar and not have to pay ebay fees, more power to them. As for me, I'll just keep looking for better deals.

I've done a ton of craigslist deals here in Chicago buying and selling a wide variety ranging from a car to small toys. I've never had a problem or never worried too much about the exchanges. I've done a fair amount of sales at my place, but I've got a pitbull, security system and video cameras. Done a fair number in public places too. Mostly though I drive somewhere and meet them at street level for a quick exchange. 

I will say though that while I don't consider myself at all threatenting (I'm awfully smiley), being 6'3", a male and having a mohawk does seem to cut down on the BS factor.


----------



## Franco (Feb 6, 2011)

I sell on Ebay a lot. I love local pickup, saves me the hassle of packing it up and both buyer and seller can get a better deal because on no fees and shipping. Some sellers jack up their shipping to make a few extra dollars. Ebay caught on quickly and now takes a percentage of the shipping cost. So for sellers that were doing that, they increased shipping even more, for sellers that were not, that had to increase shipping just to not loose money on shipping.
Local pickup, I have met plenty of people in parking lots, Starbucks is a popular one.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I have also met people at store parking lots. Never had a problem. I hate packing also.
Otherwise I would sell more on ebay. I have about 500 transactions on ebay. I would
say I have not had a bad experience, buying or selling. I had that bad packing job on a 282 a couple weeks ago and told the seller and they refunded almost half. I had already
given satisfied feedback but just for future info, pack the locos better. Did not ask for anything back.


----------



## flyguy55 (Apr 20, 2015)

I stepped away from ebay selling several years ago.Shipping costs are on the rise and their commissions force sellers to ask more.I sell on craigslist...O Gauge Forum....train shows.Paying no commissions is a no brainer.For most sellers ebay is a win-win because of the huge viewership.For the buyer ask questions....ask for detailed photos.As a seller prices are on steady decline.The upside many items you would never see are coming out of the woodwork.....Buyer beware are words to live by....


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Don't let it bother you, there's too many sellers with lots of trains to let a few ruin the day. My Grandmother used to tell me " if you miss the streetcar there's another one coming along."


----------

